

Web Development Recipes Now in Beta - emmamma91
http://pragprog.com/book/wbdev/web-development-recipes

======
kenjackson
No knowledge of RoR required? I ask because a couple of the authors list RoR
in their bio. I love the book idea though. Will check it out if it's just
HTML/CSS/JS (which it sounds like it is).

~~~
chriswarren
I'm one of the authors of the book.

You don't need to know any RoR. There are a couple chapters where we use some
Ruby (Jekyll and Cucubmer-driven Selenium Testing), but we walk you through
getting things set up properly if you want to use them.

~~~
MediaBehavior
Does that mean that whenever you recommend server-side solutions that the
server must have Ruby set up?

[OT question that has blocked this PHP-hobbyist from dabbling in RoR: do
professionals ever add a new functionality as _part_ of a web app via RoR when
the bulk of project has already been built with something like PHP? (looking
for motivation to start some experimentation in Ruby)]

~~~
chriswarren
Nope, we don't only talk about Ruby. We have a few PHP examples as well, but
there's a lot more on CSS, JS, Git, server administration, etc.

There's not a lot of server-side code in the book, to be honest. Chapters like
Creating a Widget focus on the client-side code - loading content in to your
page and providing an example for what the data looks like, without getting in
to "here's how you'd' do this in Ruby or PHP or .NET".

------
SingleShot
I know its still under development, but are all the chapters in at this time?
In other words, if I buy it now will I only be able to read 4 chapters (for
example) until others are added, or are they all there in some rough form?

~~~
chriswarren
The beta currently contains about half of the chapters. More chapters will be
added in the coming weeks as they work their through the review process, but
they're not in the beta copy that you'll get today.

~~~
SingleShot
Thanks. By the way, I've been a back end developer for many years and have
only dabbled in the front. The table of contents alone make we want to buy
this book (probably will) as it appears to run the entire gamut of front end
development and appears to be very up to date with what people are doing these
day. For me it would be a "survey of front end best practices" that I can use
to dig in deeper.

